# Schwinn phantom



## John G04 (Jul 5, 2019)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/d/carlsbad-schwinn-vintage-bike-bicycle/6919676610.html

Looks like it has a aerocycle seat and a hub brake in the front too. Looks like a decent deal


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2019)

Special post earthquake sale price?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 5, 2019)

That's too much money. I'd go 250-300 and that's about it. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Special post earthquake sale price?
> 
> View attachment 1026022
> 
> View attachment 1026023



How much is this one? Razin.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's too much money. I'd go 250-300 and that's about it. Razin.



Its $1,250 which may be full retail but good luck finding a nice original phantom for $300. Seats worth $200 on this one and front brake is worth another $200 maybe more


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 5, 2019)

That's on my cl out here and I Hit him up and told him to hit me up when he came back from outer space! And 6.9 earthquake just hit us hard, bounced me off the couch...


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 5, 2019)

Okay pal, whatever you want to think! Have a great night buddy.


----------



## spoker (Jul 6, 2019)

?quite a hobby eh?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wow.... lol.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Needs to find a new forum, like a cancer one where survivors tell there storys and he can bash and tell them there wrong!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 6, 2019)

I think people would want the more deluxe options. To me 1200 isn’t a bad price. The wheels look really nice on this bike.  Wheelset alone would fetch 500$. You could trade the seat for a phantom seat if you wanted it back the way it came.  Sorry razin but I think you might be out numbered here. Guessing you don’t have very many “nice” bikes if you would only pay 2-300 for this one. If it weren’t for the cali guys this hobby would seasonal.  I find that people around my area don’t sell anything until the weather gets here warm.  Guessing you were having a bad night so you were taking it out on fellow cabers. Hopefully you will wake up on the right side of the bed .


----------



## kreika (Jul 6, 2019)

Everyone remember that great feature. The “IGNORE” button! I’m in Cali. I’m not a crackhead, but do enjoy the woman part he called us peeps with front brakes. Try mountain biking without a front brake, or riding on city streets without extra braking power because of a car that pulls out in front of you. Clearly the holes in your cheese head is where you intelligence, common sense, ability to type, and compassion were located. Good luck in your next tornado.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 6, 2019)

kreika said:


> Everyone remember that great feature. The “IGNORE” button! I’m in Cali. I’m not a crackhead, but do enjoy the woman part he called us peeps with front brakes. Try mountain biking without a front brake, or riding on city streets without extra braking power because of a car that pulls out in front of you. Clearly the holes in your cheese head is where you intelligence, common sense, ability to type, and compassion were located. Good luck in your next tornado.



I think he was referring to the 4 legged animal!


----------



## kreika (Jul 6, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I think he was referring to the 4 legged animal!




Meow...


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Straight up rude fella! Don't think any Cali bikes will be going his way anytime soon! I would part and destroy first!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Straight up rude fella! Don't think any Cali bikes will be going his way anytime soon! I would part and destroy first!!!




I've seen this type of thing happen many times. PUI can have negative results, kinda like an earthquake. lol


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2019)

This is a prime example of why it  pays to stay glued to the CABE. Last night I didn't, and all the good stuff got deleted before I got a chance to read it.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Boris said:


> This is a prime example of why it  pays to stay glued to the CABE. Last night I didn't, and all the good stuff got deleted before I got a chance to read it.



Yup, you missed out on the fun stuff! His anger was great!


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2019)

Bike collecting is good because anybody can do it.A person could stay on the low end of collecting and hopee to find a big score and then there is the middle ground collector then the big guns who can afford the top end stuff.Everybody can find a place.I dont like when somebody bashes others because they have the funds to purchase the top stuff. If people capable of buying what they want bothers ya you are in the wrong hobby.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2019)

Only way I got good stuff is saving for months and selling and trading! Great hobby!! Love it! Haters can hate...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2019)

But he knows all...been doing this before we were all born! Ive seen a lot of dumb people both old and young lol.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

